# God is Great 11/18/05



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Despite all the pain I have been enduring this week with my elbow, God sure does has his ways of making me forget about it. This picture really does no justice.


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

Amen


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Wow!*

It looks like the sky is on fire. Just beautiful Bill. Hope your elbow gets better soon.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Bill, Hope this helps*

I almost posted this a few days ago. This was my very first shot of my summer vacation. After 15 hours of driving it was almost like the mountians were welcoming us back after we missed the previous year. Hope you like it.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Rusty,

THAT is a photograph.

Well done.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> I almost posted this a few days ago. This was my very first shot of my summer vacation. After 15 hours of driving it was almost like the mountians were welcoming us back after we missed the previous year. Hope you like it.
> QUOTE]
> 
> WOW! Talk about purple mountain's majesty...Awesome!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Bay Gal said:


> RustyBrown said:
> 
> 
> > I almost posted this a few days ago. This was my very first shot of my summer vacation. After 15 hours of driving it was almost like the mountians were welcoming us back after we missed the previous year. Hope you like it.
> ...


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Rusty, wow! Those photos are truly stunning. Almost leaves me speachless in awe.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Rusty:

What a spectacular picture...now all you need is Aaron Copeland's "Billy the Kid" playing in the background.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Rusty, those are great photos. I was working in Wyoming 3 yrs ago and took a pic with my 35mm of the valley down below us when the sun was setting and when I got the film developed it was amazing. It looks like a painting. I'll try to remember to scan it so I can post it


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> Read you're response today and had to laugh. I posted that on another site and it was called "Purple Mountian's Majesty". Here's the sister shot...


 Care if I enjoy this image as my wallpaper?


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Incredible photos. keep posting them, they put a smile on my face


Don


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

bill said:


> Care if I enjoy this image as my wallpaper?


Bill,

Let me know your screen resolution and I'll email it to you. That will cut down on some of the distortion/sharpness issues. Thanks for the compliments guys, but all I did on this one was pull over and snap. The big man did al the work.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

great work RB, I really like the shot as the landscape perspective.


----------

